# plantex + boric acid mix



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Ok folks, 

I have a common mixture of 2 tablespoon of plantex to 500 ml of water. 

I noticed a couple stem of the inclinata has stunt growth and cupped leaves. I doubt it is a shortage in Ca since I dose 25 ml of liquid Ca and 5 ml of epsom salt to the water change a few days ago. This was used to compare the growth difference in the aquarium product and dolomite in my system.

Conclusion: I might be low in boron.


Below is the ratio of the plantex I have

EDTA
Fe 5%
Mn 2%
Zn .4%
Cu .1%
---------
DTPA
Fe 2%
---------
B 1.30%
Mo .06%

Do I need to add boron to the mix? If so, how much boric acid should I add to get the right proportion?

I dose every day micro everyday and rotate between flourish and plantex every day. 5 ml of flourish one day and 5 ml of plantex the next. 

Thanks


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Plantex CSM has no Boron in it so the quoted 1.30% B must have come from somewhere else. Perhaps the vendor already mixed Boric acid with the dry Plantex CSM prior to selling it to you?

The original PMDD recipe calls for 1 teaspoon Boric acid for every 10.5 teaspoon Plantex CSM. For your application, that's .19 teaspoon Boric acid for every 2 teaspoon Plantex CSM. Let's call that an even 1/4 teaspoon for every 2 teaspoon Plantex CSM for ease of measurement. That's the ratio I use and I have not noticed any B-specific deficiency symptom(s).

Out of curiosity, what are your tap water's GH and [Na]? What is your tank size? What is the analysis of the Ca-solution & Epsom salt-solution that you have been adding? Have you been consistent with adding these solutions weekly or is "a few days ago" your first dose? If the latter, then it's a bit early to pin the problem on Boron IMHO. Your present 1.30% B should be sufficient, considering the Plantex CSM+B mix is 1.18% B.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I just call it plantex instead of a cheleted micro nutrient mix(?).

gH 0
Na not sure
75 Gallon


Before I would just add 1-1.5 teaspoon of dolomite. I forgot the exact ratio but it was close to 2 : 1 and 2 teaspoon of baking soda. The reaction was really slow, 2 days later, I could not get a reading for gH.

For the last 2 water change I been using liquid cal and epsom salt
20 ml of liquid cal to 5 ml of espom salt brings it up to 4 gH per 40 gallon 
2 teaspoon of baking soda

I started using it for the last 2 weeks to see if there is a difference between dolomite and liquid ca + epsom salt.

PO4 .75 ppm
NO3 7.5 ppm
pH 6.7-6.8 
gH 3
kH 4

alternating between flourish and plantex 5 ml each day. and 5 ml of Fe every couple days


----------

